# New Years Eve with the kitty



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

On New Years Eve, my boyfriend decided to invite some of his friends over to play video games, leaving me alone in another room the entire night... something he will never be able to live down. ;-) Anywho, as midnight approached, I went to a room with a tv, just watch the ball drop from New York. I went back to the living room, to find Skids to get a kiss from him. He was was top of my turtle tank, where I often find him. He's been getting better at at least jumping down when he sees me coming. But this time he just sat there. I was already feeling kinda upset about my boyfriend, so I just reached for Skids really calmly to get him down. And when I got close enough, he slapped me!!! Of all nights!

A little while later, he came over to the computer to apologize though. He climbed on to my lap and started hugging me. He laid in my arms for about an hour, moving every now and then to nudge my face a little. Made me feel a lot better!

THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN! he looked toward the kitchen and ran off! I thought one my boyfriend's friends made a noise or something, and he got startled. They're a loud group of guys! I just ignored it. But then I heard a huge crash, so I got up to look down the long hall between us. I yelled to my boyfriend, "What was that?" and before he could say anything, Skids started jogging his way back to me with something in his mouth. It was a little white mouse! I screamed and over reacted, of course, jumping on top of my chair. My boyfriend came over to try to get the mouse out of his mouth, but Skids was determined to get it to me! After a long struggle and much screaming, the boyfriend finally got the mouse, and took it outside, where I guess it was able to run off, so that's a good sign for it. 

Skids then patrolled the entire house for awhile. He ended up sitting next to me the entire night like he was on guard.

Sigh... I love that little guy! It's never boring with him around!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great story! Skids was trying to give you a present for the New Year!


----------



## iheartmykitty (Dec 18, 2008)

he's been sitting by the vent where i think the mouse came from... pretty much since it happened. Not sure if we'll be having another one, but I'm pretty confident my little guy's got me covered! 

eek, I just hope my boyfriend is home when it happens!!!!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

> THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN! he looked toward the kitchen and ran off!


Isn't it incredible how they can sense a mouse from way off, long before you would have noticed it? And how they may seem fairly happy to play with a toy mouse, but when they get a whiff of the real thing they turn into completely focussed little hunters.

How lovely that Skids tried to make up for your b/f's behaviour  Shame he didn't realise that you wouldn't quite appreciate the mousie present :lol: 

seashell


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

What a cutie! Nito behaved the same way a few weeks ago, suddenly focusing on the bathroom and running off. HE came back with a cockroach though! EW! Luckily, he was content to sit and eat it, instead of trying to give it to mommy. I was very proud of him- he keeps me safe from those nasty bugs!

By the way, your avatar just made my day.


----------

